

Ask HN: The founders' visa?  - maxwin

Dear HN community,
    I am an international student from Myanmar (Burma). Currently i am a rising senior.I am very passionate about making web/mobile applications that other people find useful. I want start a start up after I graduate next year with a friend of mine who is also an international student. If i start a company in US, are there any ways i can stay here? Any advice? Thanks.
======
aristus
My business partner went through the same thing last year. The stated
regulations are tough - you can't just start a company and sponsor yourself.
The company needs to be already established and capitalized and has to
demonstrate that no native people can do the job you want to do. Also, the
"soft" regulations are getting tougher. They are not granting as many visas as
they used to, and are denying applications without denying them by asking for
more and more paperwork until people give up. It's not a fun time to be an
immigrant.

That said, if you are coming from Myanmar there might be some refugee visa or
other special exception available to you.

~~~
ujjwalg
When you say "already established" and "capitalized" do you know the exact
criterion? I am just curious because I will be going through the same hassle
very soon.

~~~
aristus
Not exactly, and I am not a lawyer. But from what I understand the business
needs to exist as a legal entity and be reasonably able to pay you a living
wage. I can't be a LLC with $500 in the bank. If it is less than one year old,
and/or has no revenues, etc, they will ask for a _lot_ of detailed business
information.

